# sweater



## harmony (Aug 9, 2005)

I just finished making a sweater for Buffy. (She was jealous because Faith got her new harness today) I took 3 different sweater patterns I found on google, and a sweater that had been bought forBuffy when she was smaller (neither of my puppies can wear it now) and came up with this...its not perfect, but she seems so proud! :lol:


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Thats a great sweater....I wish I could follow a pattern ....I can crochet, but not by a pattern!  

Its getting chilly here in the mountians in the a.m. already....Id better learn soon!


----------



## harmony (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you  I can't follow patterns very well either, so I usually just read over them to get the gist of something and then make the rest up as I go. I think it turns out better that way because there is less of a chance anyone else will make something that is just like mine


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Really cute sweater


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

that is a cute sweater


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that's so cute !! you are talented :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## harmony (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you!  Buffy is the real talent though...look at those poses. She models it well :wink:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I have been looking for sweater patterns for a while now! That is awesome that you can find them easily on google! I am gonna look there now! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

cute! i love to crochet for my baby (and myself hah)


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I love Chi sweaters.


----------

